# نظام الباكس



## bassel hatem (2 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
الى كل الاخوة الكرام في الملف المرفق شرح مبسط لنظام الباكس المستخدم في المشافي لمعالجة الصورة التشخيصية بجميع انواعها الخاصة بقسم الراديولوجي منقول من احد المواقع للفائدة


----------



## الالكتروني (2 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## therarocky (3 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيـــــــــــــــلا 
وتسلم ايديك


----------



## blackhorse (3 مارس 2009)

تسلم ايديك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bassel hatem (4 مارس 2009)

يرجى مراجعة الموقع التالي لمزيد من الفائدة

https://vic.pvhs.org/portal/page?_pageid=333,599279&_dad=portal&_schema=PORTAL&pagid=365


----------



## midoelmesry (4 مارس 2009)

أنا من المعجبين بنظام الباكس ونفسي ينتشر في مصر وأتمني أننا نتكلم عنه أكتر ونديله حقه

العالم دلوقتي خلاص بقا أغلب المستشفيات filmless


----------



## Hana-chan (9 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ... شكر ا على المعلومات المفيدة ... بس ممكن اسأل في النظام الباكس.. ايش المتطلبات في softwear يعني ايش امتداد صورة الرنين المغناطيسي .. هل يجب ان يكون مساحة معينة للرام ... كم حجم الصورة .. يعني هذي التفاصيل اذا ممكن 
مشكورة على جهودكم


----------



## احساس القلم (11 يونيو 2009)

أشكركم على الموضوع الرائع
منشق من ادارة المستشفيات وهو اختصاص من الهندسة الطبية
تحياتي ......................


----------



## رامي الجنابي (16 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا وعملي بارك الله بك


----------



## hisham666 (16 يونيو 2009)

شكراً لك على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## tegany99 (24 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اللهم امين امين امين


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (25 فبراير 2010)




----------



## ليدي لين (5 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لهذا الملف ويعطيك العافية


----------

